# adhesive powder leaving spots on shirt



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

hey guys im having a problem my adhesive powder is leaving spots on the shirt after i peel... im using ryonet paper and powder. after the print im dipping the paper in a tray to spread the powder then i shake off the acess ..im gelling at 250-280 and pressing at 350 for 10 sec after i peel (hot peel) there is some cloudy edges around were the paper was i washed the shirts and still nothing i cant get it off it has to be the glue.. any suggestions how to stop this i got a small order for shirts and i cant have this problem on them... thanks albie


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

After shaking off the excess powder I also do a snap with my finger several times around the image(s) to remove even more excess. I trim any excess paper fairly close to the image, only leaving a box about 1 /4" - 1/2" of the paper around the image. I also cool/cold peel. I don't know what brand of paper or powder I have as it came with my equipment.


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to have that problem. Now I do not. Don't dip the transfer paper into the powder. I use a stiffer paper to pick a scoop out of the powder pan, and then lightly sprinkle it onto the wet plastisol that is already printed onto the transfer paper. Gently shuffle the powder over the image, dump the excess of the paper back into the powder pan, and then snap the back of the transfer paper gently with your finger to tamp off the excess powder, and, then, run the powdered transfer paper through the conveyor dryer like you do your tshirts. Then, after the paper is through the tunnel and is cool to the touch, heat press that onto the shirt at 320 degrees for 8 seconds. Always heat press the tshirt for ten seconds to cook out any moisture that may be in the fabric before you heat press on the transfer. Always tamp gently with a soft cloth the hot transfer, but not pressing real hard with your hand. When the transfer paper is cool to the touch, peel that paper off sideways carefully. Never pull up on the paper because you are trying to pull the imprint away from the tshirt. I use the Ryonet powder and paper, too. I hope you have a conveyor dryer because if you don't I do not know what to say.
(Note: My plastisol heat transfers end up cracking after 20 or so washings, so I never do the plastisol transfers for tshirts anymore ... only hats. People usually never wash their hats, but they will wash their shirts.)


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

reximages said:


> heat press that onto the shirt at 320 degrees for 8 seconds.
> 
> 
> (Note: My plastisol heat transfers end up cracking after 20 or so washings.)


 
You might not be pressing correctly and that could be causing you plastisol cracking.

I know that transfer express number a pressed at a much higher temp.

I just a test with Union Ink and pressed them at 380 degrees, but I have not got to 20 washings to see!


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I am in the tshirt and promotional product business full time and have been for years.
I may have never perfected the transfer thing for tshirts yet. I just saw a customer that was wearing his tshirt that I printed about six years ago and it was very cracked on the front left chest (it was a transfer). The back of the tshirt was screenprinted and that still looked great. I came to the conclusion that screenprinting pushed the ink deep into the fabric of the shirt. Transfers are closer to the surface of the fabric so has can they withstand the washings of the screenprint?
Still workin and still not knowing it all.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Powdered transfers I press for 8 seconds at 320f, and make sure you get off as much surplus powder as possible.


----------



## JJVinfo (Jun 1, 2010)

you should use heat resistance table adhesive if you are using flash cure or spot heater to avoid unexpected migration of table adhesive on your fabric.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Back to the original question, does anyone know how to get the adhesive off if any of the transfer powder was not shaken off completely and there's a few spots on the shirt?


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a good question. Since I have done thousands of transfers for hats, and, I have had this problem too, I just make sure the excess powder is tamped off of the paper before I run the sheet through the tunnel dryer. That problem very rarely exists now. I have never found a way to scratch or wipe off that baked on powder. So I guess prevention is my best answer to that question unless someone out there can tell us what can be done otherwise.


----------



## tomwalker55 (Feb 6, 2013)

I use transfers all the time and find that if the marks are not bad (only a little adhesive) then pressing again under parchment paper can melt it down into the fabric where it is not seen.

Heavy spots can't be removed this way, but slight marks can...

I try to trim my prints and try to thoroughly tap the excess off before gelling the print, though, too.


----------

